# lg productions



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who told you? :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13380905
> *Who told you?  :dunno:
> *


larry


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 24 2009, 08:59 PM~13381230
> *larry
> *


X2 he gave me a call yesterday may17th Fresno show and tehaphi palace lemoore Ca. Sept. 6th and 2 more shows tba. Prereg will be up on his site friday  


You know Fresno Alliance will be there


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i love the fresno show


i may even take the bike and the car


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmm Larry don't answer my calls :angry: :angry:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 25 2009, 08:10 PM~13390902
> *i love the fresno show
> i may even take the bike and the car
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im thinking about it still


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de oro will be there rep elite bc


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

POISON will be there too I sent my pre reg last week


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

He will be there..


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 27 2009, 01:13 PM~13704492
> *im thinking about it still
> *


Take it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up homies see you guys out there.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 5 2009, 08:33 PM~13797731
> *What's up homies see you guys out there.
> *


For sure homie!!! Its almost show time


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 5 2009, 08:33 PM~13797731
> *What's up homies see you guys out there.
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 5 2009, 07:44 PM~13797912
> *For sure homie!!! Its almost show time
> *


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 5 2009, 08:44 PM~13797912
> *For sure homie!!! Its almost show time
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I Think im ready for fresno


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

nice!!




im not :uh:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 02:10 PM~13705124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for Pitbull!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2009, 10:12 PM~13881041
> *TTT for Pitbull!!!!!
> *


pitbull succccccccccks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2009, 10:12 PM~13881041
> *TTT for Pitbull!!!!!
> *




:uh:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mini impressions will be there 20 deep :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 14 2009, 10:24 AM~13884897
> *Mini impressions will be there 20 deep :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

We taking 2 bikes azteca de Oro and poison


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

We taking 2 bikes azteca de Oro and poison


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 14 2009, 11:34 AM~13885588
> *We taking 2 bikes azteca de Oro and poison
> *


Rollin in to fresno saturday :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 14 2009, 11:50 AM~13885711
> *Rollin in to fresno saturday  :biggrin:
> *


  See you guys there.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost time!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2009, 11:58 PM~13893338
> *Almost time!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Got the trailer all loaded up, ill be inline at 5am see ya guys out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 15 2009, 10:59 PM~13902667
> *Got the trailer all loaded up, ill be inline at 5am see ya guys out there
> *


  Im out the door. See you guys soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2009, 01:44 PM~13906286
> *  Im out the door. See you guys soon.  :biggrin:
> *


cool lets go :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

It seems its going to be a good show.. Some bad ass cars in line


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 15 2009, 11:59 PM~13902667
> *Got the trailer all loaded up, ill be inline at 5am see ya guys out there
> *


Where's the BBQ at


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 15 2009, 11:59 PM~13902667
> *Got the trailer all loaded up, ill be inline at 5am see ya guys out there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

On display in fresno.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dont for get pics guys come on some of us arent as lucky as you


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 17 2009, 10:32 AM~13912090
> *dont for get  pics guys come on some of us arent as lucky as you
> *


I know Raul got us covered.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 17 2009, 12:06 PM~13912269
> *I know Raul got us covered.
> *


U got that right raul took a bunch of pictures.. A lot of bikes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 17 2009, 03:55 PM~13913831
> *U got that right raul took a bunch of pictures.. A lot of bikes
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 17 2009, 12:06 PM~13912269
> *I know Raul got us covered.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

results?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Good see all you homies out there! Also good meeting some new faces! Great show guys.

And Raul took over 400 pics so ill let him post them lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 17 2009, 08:33 PM~13915658
> *Good see all you homies out there! Also good meeting some new faces! Great show guys.
> 
> And Raul took over 400 pics so ill let him post them lol
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de Oro 2nd radical best paint best murals best plating rep elite bc good show fresno. Lg


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Poison 2nd place full custom


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 17 2009, 11:39 PM~13917389
> *Poison 2nd place full custom
> *


congrats bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 17 2009, 08:33 PM~13915658
> *Good see all you homies out there! Also good meeting some new faces! Great show guys.
> 
> And Raul took over 400 pics so ill let him post them lol
> *


how did you do bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i took home 1st place semi


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Fuck!!!, I just got home. Im going to upload my pics in a bit. It was really hot out there. Good to see everyone again. I got a ton of pics but i should have them uploaded soon.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fairy spell 1st place full custom carlos had me scared for a min. LOL over 100% in Fresno but had a good time nice to meat with billy the kid see you all in sac for the socios show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 18 2009, 01:07 AM~13917720
> *Fairy spell 1st place full custom carlos had me scared for a min. LOL over 100% in Fresno but had a good time nice to meat with billy the kid see you all in sac for the socios show.
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 18 2009, 12:09 AM~13917550
> *i took home 1st place semi
> *


congrats bro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 17 2009, 10:47 PM~13917435
> *how did you do bro
> *



1st in 16" street and my bro took 2nd, nephew took 1st 20" street


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 17 2009, 11:46 PM~13917431
> *congrats bro
> *


Thanks.. I haven't seen u at shows for a while homie how u been?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 18 2009, 01:07 AM~13917720
> *Fairy spell 1st place full custom carlos had me scared for a min. LOL over 100% in Fresno but had a good time nice to meat with billy the kid see you all in sac for the socios show.
> *


Congrats homie it was coo talking to u at the show


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 18 2009, 04:27 AM~13917972
> *1st in 16" street and my bro took 2nd, nephew took 1st 20" street
> *


Deeeeeaaamm homie congrats.. Topdogs bikes were looking good out there especially that new display ur brother got homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 18 2009, 12:09 AM~13917550
> *i took home 1st place semi
> *


Congrats MiKEY!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

post up some pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 18 2009, 09:03 AM~13919411
> *post up some pics
> *


Uploading some pics right now.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

my boys bike took 3rd in 12 inch streert...... i had the candy majenta bike from latin world cc. it was our first show with a bike so i really dont know how to score points but were learning.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@May 18 2009, 10:39 AM~13920306
> *my boys bike  took 3rd in 12 inch streert...... i had the candy majenta bike from latin world cc.    it was our first show with a bike so i really dont know how to score points but were learning.
> *


Were you right outside of where Cherry 64 we set up? I seen some of your clubs cars there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Traffic b.c. had alot of nice bikes there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 09:44 AM~13920353
> *Were you right outside of where Cherry 64 we set up? I seen some of your clubs cars there.
> *



ya, that was me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@May 18 2009, 11:13 AM~13920711
> *ya, that was me.
> *


Sorry but I didnt get a pic of it. Maybe someone else did? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahhlways loved that trike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is anyone else sick of seeing that trike? :cheesy: I gotta get something to eat and I will post more pics. More good stuff coming up.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:yes: :banghead:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Good Pics!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, here we go. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE PICS BRO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 11:38 AM~13921575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


76' Schwinn? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 12:57 PM~13921761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finally i get to see a close up :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 18 2009, 04:27 AM~13917972
> *1st in 16" street and my bro took 2nd, nephew took 1st 20" street
> *


congrats bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 18 2009, 07:48 AM~13918809
> *Thanks.. I haven't seen u at shows for a while homie how u been?
> *


Ive been good bro jsut been trying to mantane


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 11:15 AM~13920740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick as fuck bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 12:37 PM~13921557
> *Ok, here we go.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man I wish I would have took my bike to this show there was so meny nice bikes I wish it would go back to the way it was before seeing all these nice bike reminds me of the good old days when there was hella bikes to see and get different ideas from but I see its making a come back in a major way congrats to all the winners


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 01:41 PM~13922184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a henrys custom display right there you got donw on the pics raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 02:27 PM~13922708
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Heres a better one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

congrats to all who won


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hopefuly my bike is ready for the san berna show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great pics Raul  glad you guys made it home safe, see u all on Sunday


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 18 2009, 02:57 PM~13923070
> *great pics Raul    glad you guys made it home safe, see u all on Sunday
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: socios b.c. prez, BASH3R, CE 707, lesstime, Stilo-G, chavez1mc, POISON 831, lowriderwiz, MR.559, dave_st214


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup every one and raul BIG THANKS FOR THE PICS 
was there any more 12 inch rads looks like a good show wish i chould have made it but had to work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be back later tonight with some more pics of some other bikes and video of this trike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 03:26 PM~13923458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that crazy how that pic came out cuz the lil girl on the mural is the lil girl in the background


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 02:03 PM~13922421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass gil :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 02:10 PM~13923238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hydro switch?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 17 2009, 11:39 PM~13917389
> *Poison 2nd place full custom
> *


Congrats carnal :thumbsup: 
It was nice meeting and talking 2 u in person  
C u @ the next show :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Tight pictures Socios B.C Prez :thumbsup: 
It was cool meeting u and having a good conversation


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 18 2009, 04:54 PM~13924362
> *Tight pictures Socios B.C Prez :thumbsup:
> It was cool meeting u and having a good conversation
> *


X2 REAL GOOD PICTURES


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 18 2009, 02:54 PM~13923796
> *badass  gil  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie. You guys had some bad ass bike also. Traffic had 12" catagory on lock good job homies


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Raul are u taking your camara to san benardino


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 18 2009, 04:34 PM~13924751
> *Raul are u taking your camara to san benardino
> *



Good meeting you yesterday homie  congrats on your wins


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 14 2009, 09:59 PM~13885782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Paulie. Damn nice looking trike, wholy cow


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

had a good time. nice meeting all you guys out there. and traffic you guys have some nice bikes see you all at the next show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 18 2009, 03:32 PM~13923529
> *that crazy how that pic came out cuz the lil girl on the mural is the lil girl in the background
> *


 :yes: I didnt even see that until I saw it on my computer.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 18 2009, 04:50 PM~13924319
> *Congrats carnal :thumbsup:
> It was nice meeting and talking 2 u in person
> C u @ the next shtow :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie it was nice meeting u too... See u in san bernardino


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 18 2009, 03:58 PM~13923860
> *hydro switch?
> *


The rear right side rim is controlled by that swtich. He can control the speed with it. The owner of the trike is real cool and said he was going to do more too the trike for San Bernadino.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 18 2009, 04:54 PM~13924362
> *Tight pictures Socios B.C Prez :thumbsup:
> It was cool meeting u and having a good conversation
> *


Same here homie. See you at the shows.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

is it time for more pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 18 2009, 05:34 PM~13924751
> *Raul are u taking your camara to san benardino
> *


Im not sure, should I? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2009, 10:19 PM~13929102
> *is it time for more pics
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I gotta upload the rest. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 11:15 AM~13920740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deeeeaaamm raul this picture came out chingon!!! Thanks for posting them up


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for the tease lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+May 18 2009, 10:25 PM~13929197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 18 2009, 05:16 PM~13924574
> *Thanks homie. You guys had some bad ass bike also. Traffic had 12" catagory on lock good job homies
> *


thank's bro you guys own the 16" and the 20" category on lock



> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 18 2009, 09:56 PM~13928725
> *had a good time. nice meeting all you guys out there. and traffic you guys have some nice bikes see you all at the next show
> *


It was good meeting you to homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 18 2009, 05:07 PM~13924478
> *X2 REAL GOOD PICTURES
> *


You guys have alot of nice bikes homie. I dont know who I met when I was there with my friend Adrian, it might have been you but I will see you guys again in November.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all the pics I have. Right abut here is when the heat go to me and I had to go find some shade. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I WOULD HAVE BEEN EMBARRASSED TO BRING OUT SOME OF THESE BIKES, MISSING PIECES, BROKEN PARTS, FADED GOLD, ETC.... WHY WOULD YOU REPRESENT YOURSELF AND CLUB LIKE THAT

TO EVERYONE WITH THE PROPER LOOKING BIKES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets see if this works.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all I got. I hope you guys liked the pics. :biggrin: Cant wait for San Bernadino.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 10:40 PM~13929413
> *You guys have alot of nice bikes homie. I dont know who I met when I was there with my friend Adrian, it might have been you but I will see you guys again in November.
> *


sounds good. homie probably see you before then


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Who took best of bike at this show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im not sure but i took 1st in semi


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 19 2009, 07:49 PM~13940341
> *im not sure but i took 1st in semi
> *


Congrats on your win Mike!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks only cuz u wasnt there whit ur bike lol


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13940396
> *thanks only cuz u wasnt there whit ur bike lol
> *


Hey bro my bike maybe could take yours out with it being over ten years old!!! It was built well back then to score in all catagories with the max points on the Judging sheet!! No disrespect to you Bro!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Even though it was HOT! The LG show was a good turn out.
Congrats 2 all the winners :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
As 4 Childhood Dreams B.C. : 
3rd 20inch semi
2nd 20inch full trike
2nd 26inch mild
1st 26inch semi


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 19 2009, 08:01 PM~13940482
> *Even though it was HOT! The LG show was a good turn out.
> Congrats 2 all the winners :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> As 4 Childhood Dreams B.C. :
> ...



Thanks Bro and Congrats to all your Club!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 19 2009, 06:42 PM~13940248
> *Who took best of bike at this show?
> *



Mastermind took 1st in Radical, best graphics, best body mods, best engraving, best display and best of show


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 19 2009, 08:19 PM~13940702
> *Mastermind took 1st in Radical, best graphics, best body mods, best engraving, best display and best of show
> *


Thanks Bro!! Would you happen to have a pic of that bike?? Do you know who it belongs to?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 11:49 PM~13930074
> *
> 
> Thats all I got. I hope you guys liked the pics.  :biggrin:  Cant wait for San Bernadino.
> *


A raul any pic of the socios. Bikes y u don't post socios bc bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 19 2009, 12:31 AM~13930343
> *sounds good. homie probably see you before then
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 19 2009, 10:05 PM~13942161
> *A raul any pic of the socios. Bikes y u don't post socios bc bikes
> *


Sometimes I dont post pics of bikes cause you guys have seen them posted before. I could take a ton of pics of our bikes but Im pretty sure everyone has seen them before. I dont want everyone to get tired of seeing them or anything like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: socios b.c. prez, Badass93, haro amado

I saw you at the show but no trike? What happpened? :dunno:


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

My bike wasn't done. The chrome was finished but the paint won't be done till the end of the month. When its done I will post pictures. It was nice meeting all you guys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 19 2009, 11:13 PM~13942891
> *My bike wasn't done. The chrome was finished but the paint won't be done till the end of the month. When its done I will post pictures. It was nice meeting all you guys.
> *


This trike would have killed your trike huh?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

yup :biggrin:
but at least my scissor lift works! lol


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i didn't take to many pics cuz it got to dam hot to walk around so here goes the ones i took


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

ill post more pics tomorrow


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 12:15 PM~13920740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAMMMM POISON BIKE IS ENGRAVED THE FUCK OUT LOL CONGRATS HOMIE ON YOUR WIN, YOUR BIKE LOOKS SICK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Glad everyone made it out there it was a great show! Much props to all the bike clubs who showed

Topdogs b.c
Mini impressions b.c
Tuff e nuff b.c
Elite b.c
Socios b.c
Majestics b.c
Traffic b.c
Skys the limit b.c
Legions b.c
Childhood dreams b.c
Latin style b.c
Rollerz only b.c
Oldies b.c

Sorry if I missed a few clubs.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 20 2009, 01:49 PM~13948694
> *Glad everyone made it out there it was a great show! Much props to all the bike clubs who showed
> 
> Topdogs b.c
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT Parts for the owner Wendy. We're doing pedals, steering wheel, forks, seat pan, and display stands for her next.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 20 2009, 01:30 PM~13948412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does Mastermind belong to Rene Rosario??


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 20 2009, 01:23 PM~13948297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 21 2009, 06:26 AM~13956185
> *Does Mastermind belong to Rene Rosario??
> *



Sure does


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nobody got pic of my bike


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2009, 10:09 PM~13942205
> *Sometimes I dont post pics of bikes cause you guys have seen them posted before. I could take a ton of pics of our bikes but Im pretty sure everyone has seen them before. I dont want everyone to get tired of seeing them or anything like that.
> *


U see raul clown conf wants u to post his bike :cheesy:


----------



## californialiving55 (Mar 23, 2009)

no npics of oldies?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 08:16 AM~13956602
> *nobody got pic  of my bike
> *


Raul does he got lots of pic


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 09:01 AM~13957024
> *:wave:
> *


 Whats up Mike???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 21 2009, 09:09 AM~13957081
> *Whats up Mike???
> *


sup how u guys doing my dad says wats up .


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 09:18 AM~13957161
> *sup how u guys doing my dad says wats up .
> *


Doing good Bro!! How about you?? Yeah tell your Pops Me and Mario said Whats Up!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

will do bro .... me im good just resting from work i work at walmart as a support manager overnigths


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 09:26 AM~13957239
> *will do bro .... me im good just resting from work i  work at walmart as a support manager overnigths
> *


Thats cool bro!!! So how was Larry's show?? I see the judging was all messed up!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool show sorry judging


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 09:36 AM~13957327
> *cool show sorry judging
> *


That sucks it has to end that way. Especially after a hot day like that!!! You would think Larry would have it more together after all these years doing shows!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 21 2009, 08:35 AM~13956770
> *U see raul clown conf wants u to post his bike  :cheesy:
> *


I tried to take pics of everything but it started to get really hot and humid.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 21 2009, 09:40 AM~13957350
> *That sucks it has to end that way. Especially after a hot day like that!!! You would think Larry would have it more together after all these years doing shows!!!
> *


yup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup carlos


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 09:47 AM~13957410
> *sup carlos
> *


What up mikey...ur bringing out the new frame in san berdo?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2009, 09:42 AM~13957373
> *I tried to take pics of everything but it started to get really hot and humid.
> *


La diablita trike was out side next to socios bikes and u took lots of pic of diablita and not one pic of your club bikes that's cold bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 21 2009, 09:54 AM~13957487
> *La diablita trike was out side next to socios bikes and u took lots of pic of diablita and not one pic of your club bikes that's cold bro
> *


Thats cause I thought that I was never going to see that trike again.  But I see my club all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 21 2009, 09:54 AM~13957484
> *What up mikey...ur bringing out the new frame in san berdo?
> *


yeah when its done even if it just the frame and a back fender


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2009, 09:56 AM~13957503
> *Thats cause I thought that I was never going to see that trike again.    But I see my club all the time.  :biggrin:
> *


yup all the time :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 21 2009, 07:59 AM~13957007
> *
> 
> I remember when Rene would hate on my Brothers bike Wild Suspense when my Bro would beat him out for Best of Show!!
> ...



:uh: :uh:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 21 2009, 12:34 PM~13959177
> *is this Rene??
> *


 :no:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 21 2009, 11:34 AM~13959177
> *is this Rene??
> *



Rene is my homie, you have something to say? Give me a ring if there a problem


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 21 2009, 01:34 PM~13959177
> *
> *


any pics of your bike


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 01:14 PM~13922542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2009, 11:15 PM~13942912
> *This trike would have killed your trike huh?
> 
> 
> ...


HENRYS CUSTOMS MANNY BIKE SHOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 18 2009, 11:49 PM~13930074
> *
> 
> Thats all I got. I hope you guys liked the pics.  :biggrin:  Cant wait for San Bernadino.
> *


MANNYS BIKE SHOP CPT HENRYS CUSTOMS MRV


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 22 2009, 04:10 PM~13972784
> *HENRYS CUSTOMS  MANNY BIKE SHOP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## That cute sexy bike (Mar 25, 2021)

MEXICA said:


> HENRYS CUSTOMS MANNY BIKE SHOP 👍 👍


Sexy trike


----------

